# Motorhome garage/car boot sale meet?



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao tutti, reading several threads on the forum makes me realise that besides myself, lots of people have unused/little used/redundant camping/motorhome gear lying around. You are never sure whether or not you should throw it away, or if it's worth advertising or fleabaying, and you could surely do with the space getting rid of it would create.
I'm sure that if someone has the time/inclination to organise a weekend of this nature, there would be plenty of interested folk. A percentage of proceeds could go to the chaity fund.
Sorry, I can't volunteer, am too far away. I would love to bring my stuff though, if I could make the journey.
What do members think?
cheers,
eddied


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Given most of my stuff away and some of which to the tugger (wash my mouth out with .......) across the road. He is now the proud owner of my Cobb thick grease maker and aluminium steps to name but some.

But the idea is excellent and I can probably find something lurking in Porky's bowels particularly if Mac Nurses benefit.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Eddie

If you look at the rally section Global Rally Hatton we have a motorhome boot sale as this every year :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Motorhome garage & car boot sale.*

 Ciao Jacqie, and thanks for that info. Exactly the sort of thing I was meaning. I tend to just look at rally dates rather than the full content of the ad.
I will have to work on this one.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## markandlorna (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi I was planning to go to the Malvern show, and we still need to get loads of little bits, are there second hand type boot sales that go on at that?


Mark


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

markandlorna said:


> Hi I was planning to go to the Malvern show, and we still need to get loads of little bits, are there second hand type boot sales that go on at that?
> 
> Mark


No! Private sales are not allowed.


----------



## markandlorna (Jan 17, 2009)

oh ok....

as i've never been to one before i didn't know...


so are you or anyone aware of anything round the midlands like meets etc where private sales may happen??


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

markandlorna said:


> oh ok....
> 
> as i've never been to one before i didn't know...
> 
> so are you or anyone aware of anything round the midlands like meets etc where private sales may happen??


Hi Markandlorna

Why not join us at the Global Rally at Hatton Country Park or you could book to attend the Show at Stratford there are usually some that have bits and bobs for sale here and you can drive to Long Marston from Stratford on the Sunday where there is a huge car boot.

Jacquie


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*Rallies & Garage sales ????????*

Hi.
When I searched the rallies under 'Garage sales' there were no results 8O not even hatton :? 
But my question is .... _*Could more of the rallies not also be garage sales ?*_ :idea: 
I have loadsa stuff to do with Motorhoming but can't put it all in the classifieds :? or can I :lol: 
Regards Catherine


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Rallies & Garage sales ????????*



1happy said:


> Hi.
> When I searched the rallies under 'Garage sales' there were no results 8O not even hatton :?
> But my question is .... _*Could more of the rallies not also be garage sales ?*_ :idea:
> I have loadsa stuff to do with Motorhoming but can't put it all in the classifieds :? or can I :lol:
> Regards Catherine


Hi Catherine

There is nothing stopping you coming to any of our rallies and putting your goods out for sale :lol: apart from the Warners Show rallies where it is frowned on by Warners but it still goes on :roll: and yes you can put it all in the classified section on here 

Jacquie


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*Rallies & Garage sales*

Hi Jacquie.
Thanks very much for your post  
That is food for thought, I am sure I am not alone in "collecting" stuff & then never using it or needs having changed.
Best wishes Catherine


----------

